

Vanish - data unreadable after author sets time limit - movix
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8197449.stm

======
GiraffeNecktie
Wow that's one bizaare claim in the article "Emails, Facebook messages, and
Google Docs can all be set to disappear into thin air". There is not the
slightest possibility that Facebook or Google are going to enable this as a
feature. Email is conceivable, but only if the recipient has an email client
that is enabled for this kind of cryptography. Typically poor BBC technology
journalism.

------
massa
People just don't grok cryptography. Once you decrypt the thing (to READ it)
it can be copied, decrypted. Game over.

